# Vizslas and treadmills



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm considering getting a treadmill for my V. Soon it will be dark every evening when I get home from work. I can't really go to the dog park after dark as there are no lights. Walks just don't cut it for my V.

Anyone out there have experience with dogs on a treadmill? How do you find it? How do you train a dog to run on a treadmill?

Thanks


----------



## belf1125 (Aug 21, 2008)

Our V loves the treadmill! We definitely don't push her too hard since we don't want to hurt her, but it is a nice option when the weather is bad. When she was a few months old we straddled the treadmill and had her walk like 1 mph for 2 minutes. We'd do this every day just to introduce her to it and how it works. Pretty soon she LOVED it. We'd go down to the basement with a load of laundry and start to head back upstairs. We'd look for the dog and there she was, sitting on the treadmill wagging her tail. We'd up the minutes and speed little by little, but never overdid it. Vizslas are smart and pick things up quick, but be careful because you will have to stop them...otherwise they will never stop!


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

I found this on you tube and you can found some more

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hhgm01uxuyQ&feature=related


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

i hope you guys use it too, cuz treadmills are expensive, my dad bought a very old one in a garage sale for $20, its ok for people but seems good for dogs, lili has been able to run on it before, so hope you get a good deal :-\


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Lisa, 
have you considered a dog walking service.
Not sure if there are many up in Aurora, but we recently found one in the city and Kian goes out with her 2 days a week for now. On those 2 days he is pretty content.
It gets him out of the house for a good 2 hours, with a 1 hour run in the park.
Just a thought.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

Crazy said:


> Lisa,
> have you considered a dog walking service.
> Not sure if there are many up in Aurora, but we recently found one in the city and Kian goes out with her 2 days a week for now. On those 2 days he is pretty content.
> It gets him out of the house for a good 2 hours, with a 1 hour run in the park.
> Just a thought.


how much do they cost, cuz i might get into this ...walking other peoples dogs, but then i could imagine my mom being pissed at me for not walking mine XD, i need money :'(


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Harry - Never thought much about getting a dog walker. 

I suppose you have to give them a key to your house. Not sure how comfortable I am with that. Are they bonded? How did you find yours?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Lisa, 
PM Sent.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I bought a used treadmill yesterday from a guy who posted it on Craigslist. So far so good. We first gave him lots of treats to be near it. Then progressed to one paw on, then two until he was standing on. Then we turned it on and did the same. It take two people - one to remind him how to get on at the end and one to hold the treats at his nose but he's now walking on it. Pretty good for less than 24 hours. We'll have to work our way up to an independent run.


----------

